# Blaster hairdryer



## Gill57 (Mar 20, 2016)

Freddie at 11 months now has a mostly adult coat which is starting to matt - so more comb work required by Mama. I think the happiness he derives from off lead play in the mud is a good reason to now have him cut a bit shorter, but when he needs a wash can anyone recommend what type of blaster hairdryer to buy for him?
Thanks in advance - oh, and here is a photo of Freddie just after a bath last week.


----------



## suem56 (Nov 23, 2015)

Hi - I got a 'Pawhut Dog Pet Grooming Hair Dryer Hairdryer Heater Blaster 2800W' from Amazon (£70) and while it's quite effective I have to say my dog isn't at all keen as it's VERY LOUD - and with hindsight I wish I'd stuck with the hairdryer.


----------



## Peanut (Dec 1, 2013)

Hello, I have a blast dryer that I bought a year ago and I have only used it once. 
It was recommended by Marzi and it is great, but it happens that I have a professional hair drier that it is as powerful, so I don't use it. 
It is this one (I bought it from Amazon too): 

https://www.amazon.co.uk/BTM-BLASTE...t_2?ie=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=PM71Y80FWVPQWJRVM502

Although it doesn't have the box, I have the accessories and as I say, it is brand new, really. Happy to sell it for £25 + postage if you want it? (I am in London) 

I hope the moderator doesn't kick my tail... I am not usually a seller, more of a buyer, but since it is taking space in my garage, I might as well sell it!!!!  Send me a private message if you want it. 

The nuts.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

The blaster is fabulous at drying the curly girls off quickly. Have to say that it is not their favourite thing - but they suffer it and bounce out afterwards perfectly happy and beautifully fluffy. My groomer is a big fan because as well as drying them it also blows dirt out of their coats so they are less likely to mat.
Dawn (Dudley ) suggested using happy hoodie ear wraps for dogs that do not enjoy being blasted.... check out the uk dog groomer web page - I think they are about £11.

Freddy looks sooooo sweet


----------

